# Slow year in Early



## sowega hunter (Nov 18, 2006)

Where I hunt in Early county it sure has been slow. Very few sightings and hardly any shooting within hearing distance. This is very unusual for my area, usually you can hear plenty of shooting in the area. There are plenty of tracks on my property but no rubs, again that is unusual for my area, there are usually rubs and small scrapes everywhere by now. Hopefully things will get better soon. Sowega.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 19, 2006)

Why do you think it's like that?
Sue


----------



## Son (Nov 19, 2006)

*Early Co*

Same here. Very few daylight sightings. No scrapes or rubs.
Last Tuesday and Wed it looked as though they were going to start. I saw six deer, one nice buck. Then it was over. 
Was seeing some does and yearlings until it got cold. Usually cold weather means more deer movement. It looks like another strange hunting season for SW Ga.


----------

